# Congratulations



## b@llz0r (May 17, 2009)

Well dispite our best efforts to keep in front, the TPU freight train laid tracks on our little team 


Congratulations guys... youve really grown fast!

Just dont slacken off, cos we are gearing up and TPU is firmly in our sights


----------



## loonym (May 17, 2009)

b@llz0r said:


> Well dispite our best efforts to keep in front, the TPU freight train laid tracks on our little team
> 
> 
> Congratulations guys... youve really grown fast!
> ...


Yeah, locking the WCG section is a great way to attract new members and 'gear up'


----------



## b@llz0r (May 17, 2009)

hmm... 30 reads and only this reply?

GG TPU


----------



## MRCL (May 17, 2009)

I didn't comment because I didn't get the meaning of this thread


----------



## mcoffey (May 17, 2009)

congrats for the pass guys, keep recruiting and keep pumping out those WU's.

andyc


----------



## PaulieG (May 17, 2009)

mcoffey said:


> congrats for the pass guys, keep recruiting and keep pumping out those WU's.
> 
> andyc



 Yeah, thanks. I'm waiting for the knife hidden behind your back. . I'll never understand why you guys attack TPU members the way you do over at RRR, including you andy. It shows a true lack of character. So, excuse me if your thanks is next to meaningless. Have you noticed next to NO gloating from TPU members, despite the fact that soon you are now in our rear view mirror?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

i vote they unban me on RRR.com so i can speak my mind. "freedom of speech" on RRR is such bullshit because its limited by what joel wants to recognize as the truth. 

might as well call it the church of joel. he tells you how things work and you follow. if you get outta line your done.... BAN

and what about the "i dont ban people" rule? it seems alot of people have gotten banned from that site.

sounds like a well established Hippocracy if you ask me.

the only genuine person that i actually feel is giving us an honest congratulations is B@ll0r and i thank him for his kindness.


----------



## mcoffey (May 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, thanks. I'm waiting for the knife hidden behind your back. . I'll never understand why you guys attack TPU members the way you do over at RRR, including you andy. It shows a true lack of character. So, excuse me if your thanks is next to meaningless. Have you noticed next to NO gloating from TPU members, despite the fact that soon you are now in our rear view mirror?




First..you need to learn how to take some "locker room" style ribbing and a joke. 
2nd, learn not to take this shit and yourself so seriously.

My congrats was genuine, but whatever gets you out of bed in the morning is fine by me.

andyc


----------



## A novice (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the congratulations.  I know there are bad feelings between the teams, but I think it is time to make peace. we are all working to find a cure for cancer and other diseases


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

andy... you put on the happy face on TPU but i know its not exactly the same over at RRR.

you arent a total asshole like the other guys but you have a way with words that conveys a less than nice tone towards people.

some would call it arrogance.

but like i said... the happy face on TPU is appreciated and thank you for your congrats.


----------



## btarunr (May 17, 2009)

Awesome job TPU.


----------



## mcoffey (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> andy... you put on the happy face on TPU but i know its not exactly the same over at RRR.
> 
> you arent a total asshole like the other guys but you have a way with words that conveys a less than nice tone towards people.
> 
> ...



Just depends on where I'm at, what the rules are and who I'm speaking to Fits.

You can see a guy like me coming a mile away

andyc


----------



## PaulieG (May 17, 2009)

mcoffey said:


> First..you need to learn how to take some "locker room" style ribbing and a joke.
> 2nd, learn not to take this shit and yourself so seriously.
> 
> My congrats was genuine, but whatever gets you out of bed in the morning is fine by me.
> ...



There is a difference b/t ribbing and being a jerk. We rib all the time here. I think you guys need a lesson in the differences between the two. Anyone who read through the thread in question would agree that you guys were nothing but disrespectful. Also, remember while you are here to choose your words carefully. 

If the congrats is genuine, great. I'm done with this.


----------



## btarunr (May 17, 2009)

Can I have fits or Paulie on AIM/MSN please?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2009)

Guys please stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Be big enough to nod your head in acknowledgement and move on.


----------



## PaulieG (May 17, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Guys please stop http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/5795/deadhorses.gif
> 
> Be big enough to nod your head in acknowledgement and move on.



Of course. One of the few times that I've let my anger get the best of me. Even mods are human. LOL


----------



## Amdguy (May 17, 2009)

b@llz0r said:


> Well dispite our best efforts to keep in front, the TPU freight train laid tracks on our little team
> 
> 
> Congratulations guys... youve really grown fast!
> ...



Don't worry no slacking here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

b@llz0r said:


> Well dispite our best efforts to keep in front, the TPU freight train laid tracks on our little team
> 
> 
> Congratulations guys... youve really grown fast!
> ...



Regardless of what happened over at RRR, thanks.  After all, we are all working together at the end of the day, so wtf! Crunch on!


----------



## Duxx (May 17, 2009)

's friendly rivalries.  Keeps things interesting and people pushing the envelope.  Thanks for the thanks!  Crunch on!


----------



## MRCL (May 17, 2009)

Rivalery is good. It pushes both sides to more effort, so the main thing (contributing in making life better for everyone) profites.

I don't know the details between TPU and RRR, and tbh, I don't really care since I'm not involved.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 17, 2009)

Pffft.  When the owner of a site can't follow his own rule #1 on his forum, it's pretty hard to take him seriously,


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2009)

Got a 3rd rig crunching. How long before i can see any stats?


----------



## Duxx (May 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got a 3rd rig crunching. How long before i can see any stats?



24 hours since your first project is finished.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 17, 2009)

Buck Nasty seems to be hungry for pie..........


----------



## oily_17 (May 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got a 3rd rig crunching. How long before i can see any stats?



You are already on there #78 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2009)

b@llz0r said:


> hmm... 30 reads and only this reply?
> 
> GG TPU




You know.....I wouldn't even say now because my better judgment got the best of me. 


Just like loonym said, locking the WCG thread (I have an idea why) is not a good way to recruit/attract potential members


----------



## 2lowSniper (May 17, 2009)

Good job on passing them guys but it's only a tiny bump really. Hit the road block of XS to will yas! haha rrr  is a joke so it wasn't really that much of an accomplishment. but happy for yas of course!


----------



## b@llz0r (May 18, 2009)

if you google the word "bitter", 2lows last post is in the top ten 

Screw cancer.... I wana PWN me some TPU Noobs 




Disclaimer: My trash talk is for the betterment of mankind, through fostering the rivalry between the two teams we will all pump out a lot more work, so bring it... you buncha noobs, and dont forget to have fun!


----------



## MRCL (May 18, 2009)

b@llz0r said:


> Screw cancer.... I wana PWN me some TPU Noobs



Ah, now I get why everybody mentions immaturity.


----------



## b@llz0r (May 18, 2009)

b@llz0r said:


> Disclaimer: My trash talk is for the betterment of mankind, through fostering the rivalry between the two teams we will all pump out a lot more work, so bring it... you buncha noobs, and dont forget to have fun!



*ahem*


come on man... lighten up


----------



## MRCL (May 18, 2009)

b@llz0r said:


> *ahem*
> 
> 
> come on man... lighten up



Yesyes I read that Its difficult to tell from written word if the person who wrote it totally means it or is kidding around. Well in this case its a mixture.


----------



## b@llz0r (May 18, 2009)

its cool mate... you dont know me... otherwise you would know im rarely serious 


on another point... since when has our WCG section been locked?

We havent had any registered users alert us to this 


You are all more than welcome to switch to our team


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 18, 2009)

Ill join (TPU) in WCG as soon as my rig is up 

bad man nuh switch ...


----------



## b@llz0r (May 18, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Ill join (TPU) in WCG as soon as my rig is up
> 
> bad man nuh switch ...



but we have cookies!


Good to see you starting crunching.... be careful, im in rehab twice a week for my addiction


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2009)

b@llz0r said:


> its cool mate... you dont know me... otherwise you would know im rarely serious
> 
> 
> on another point... since when has our WCG section been locked?
> ...



Yeah, I've had no problem accessing the WCG section at RRR. I took a peak over there yesterday to see if there was any TPU smack going on. Not surprisingly, there was none. It's funny how the smack stops when you get steamrolled.  B@llz0r, looks like you guys need to step it up. From what I'm seeing around here, recruitment is increasing, and members are adding cores. I for one will be adding 2 Core i7 rigs by the end of this week.


----------



## mcoffey (May 18, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I've had no problem accessing the WCG section at RRR. I took a peak over there yesterday to see if there was any TPU smack going on. Not surprisingly, there was none. It's funny how the smack stops when you get steamrolled.  B@llz0r, looks like you guys need to step it up. From what I'm seeing around here, recruitment is increasing, and members are adding cores. *I for one will be adding 2 Core i7 rigs by the end of this week.*




pffftttt...I'll believe it when I see it

And WIN 7 seems to kick some serious crunching ass if your looking for a cheap OS:up:

Good luck,

andyc


----------



## PaulieG (May 18, 2009)

mcoffey said:


> pffftttt...I'll believe it when I see it
> 
> And WIN 7 seems to kick some serious crunching ass if your looking for a cheap OS:up:
> 
> ...



I've got a Gigabyte UD5 and UD3R on benches waiting for a new DO and CO to get here on Thursday or Friday. I've yet to try Win 7, but I guess now is as good a time as any.


----------



## mcoffey (May 18, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've got a Gigabyte UD5 and UD3R on benches waiting for a new DO and CO to get here on Thursday or Friday. I've yet to try Win 7, but I guess now is as good a time as any.



Oh that's gonna be nice..the Win RC versions are pretty sweat..and I think they run thru OCt 2010 if I;m not mistaken.

good luck with the new rigs...

andyc


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

they do indeed run to 2010.  I have used windows 7 since the first beta version came out, and i havent used anything else since, I love it.  However I have not tried RC1 yet.


----------



## A novice (May 19, 2009)

Some information on Win 7
 Windows will notify you that the expiration process is beginning and two weeks later your PC will begin shutting down every two hours. The Beta expires on August 1, 2009, and bi-hourly shutdowns will begin July 1, 2009. The RC will expire June 1, 2010, and the bi-hourly shutdowns will begin on March 1, 2010. In both cases, you’ll need to rebuild your test PC to replace the OS and reinstall all your programs and data
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/faq.aspx


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

A novice said:


> Some information on Win 7
> Windows will notify you that the expiration process is beginning and two weeks later your PC will begin shutting down every two hours. The Beta expires on August 1, 2009, and bi-hourly shutdowns will begin July 1, 2009. The RC will expire June 1, 2010, and the bi-hourly shutdowns will begin on March 1, 2010. In both cases, you’ll need to rebuild your test PC to replace the OS and reinstall all your programs and data
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/faq.aspx



When is W7 going to be on sale? So I can just buy the damn thing


----------



## Marineborn (May 19, 2009)

ill be adding 15 thousands to that a day, once i get my computers back up and running, so you better really gear up! hahahaha


----------



## b@llz0r (May 19, 2009)

we have a few things in the works...

cant say too much at this stage, but dont expect to be ahead of us for too much longer


----------



## Duxx (May 19, 2009)

b@llz0r said:


> we have a few things in the works...
> 
> cant say too much at this stage, but dont expect to be ahead of us for too much longer



I'm liking how this is developing.


----------



## Fatal (May 19, 2009)

Good job guys you all have not been doing WCG for that long and are kickin some bums


----------



## Tatty_One (May 19, 2009)

Reading this thread has just convinced me to find the time to join up and get crunching, I so like healthy competition, in fact, I like un-healthy competition too! ....of course the only real way to crunch is with style, something we here have in abundance


----------



## hooj (May 19, 2009)

I don't get it... have i stumbled smack dab into the middle of a forum war !?


----------



## DonInKansas (May 19, 2009)

Not really a war, just a skirmish....


----------

